# Raw vs. Tiff



## genesys (14. Juni 2004)

Wo ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen Raw und Tiff? die Daten sind doch in beiden fällen unkomprimiert, nicht?
Wann sollte man die Bilder in Raw aufnehmen, wann in Tiff und wann in JPG?


----------



## Vitalis (14. Juni 2004)

Im TIFF- und JPEG-Modus erhälst Du im Prinzip genau die gleichen Bilder, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, daß JPEG die Fotos mit Qualitätsverlusten komprimiert und TIFF eben nicht. In beiden Fällen sind die Bilder duch die kamerainterne "Bildbearbeitung" gelaufen: Der Weißabgleich wurde gesetzt, die Rauschunterdrückung wurde angewendet, hot pixels wurden eventuell entfernt , der Kontrast eingestellt und vielleicht wurde auch nachgeschärft... im Bemühen Dir ein perfektes Foto zu liefern.   Der Nachteil dabei ist, daß das Endergebnis nicht mehr ganz so optimal zum Nachbearbeiten am PC ist.

Im RAW-Modus dagegen werden die Bilder weitgehend unbehandelt auf die Speicherkarte geschrieben (was dann auch kürzer geht als bei TIFF). Und alles was sonst die Kamera automatisch machen würde, kannst Du hinterher mit einer speziellen RAW-Software nach Deinen Wünschen einstellen. 

Hier ein Link dazu: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/21/81.htm
Und hier eine Entscheidungshilfe, welches Format Du nehmen kannst: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/19/11.htm

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## genesys (14. Juni 2004)

In demfall ist ein RAW file auch ein High Dimension Range Image also, wenn mir z.b. ein Vogel vor der Sonne durchfliegt und ich die Sonne fotografiere mit einer belichtungszeit die so gewählt ist, dass ich im fertigen Bild nur noch die Sonne sehe (weil der Vogel vom hellen Licht das an seine Konturen grenzt überblendet wird), kann ich im tiff oder JPG file den Vogel ja nichtmehr zurückholen, weil die Informationen des Vogels gar nicht im Bild gespeichert sind.
Wenn ichs nun aber als Raw speichere - kann ich dann die Belichtungszeit so eine Art nachträglich verändern um so den Vogel zurückzuohlen?
ist ein wenig kompliziert geschrieben, aber ich hoffe, man versteht mich ^^


----------



## genesys (14. Juni 2004)

Mir gehts eigenltich darum einen Weg zu finden, ein High Dimension Range Image zu erstellen, ohne den müsahmen prozess mehrerer Fotos mit unterschiedlicher Belichtungszeit machen zu müssen . . .


----------



## Vitalis (14. Juni 2004)

Öhm, also nein, um mehrmalige Aufnahmen mit unterschiedlichen Belichtungszeiten kommst Du nicht herum. Da hilft auch RAW nicht.  Hinterher lassen sich weder Belichtungszeit eines einzigen Fotos noch verlorene Bildinformationen wiederherstellen.

Allerdings kannst Du eine automatische Belichtungsreihe machen: Die Kamera schießt dann in schneller Folge mit leicht unterschiedlichen Verschlußzeiten. Das müßte auch die F828 können.

Gruß,
Vitalis

P.S.: Guck Dir mal den "editieren"-Button an, wenn Du Deine Posts überarbeiten möchtest.


----------



## Beppone (29. Juli 2004)

kann mich da Vitalis nicht ganz anschliesen.

Zumindest bei den beiden Canon DSLR's, die ich verwende (1Ds / D60) wird ausschließlich im Raw-Modus die Aufnahme in der vollen, kamerainternen Farbtiefe von 36 bit gespeichert. Die Formate JPEG und TIFF dagegen nur mit 24 bit.
Im Klartext bedeutet das, daß statt 256 Abstufungen pro Kanal eben 4.096 zur Verfügung stehen, die bei nachträglichen Belichtungskorrekturen (Tiefen aufhellen...) Bilder mit wesentlich mehr Details zeigen können. Auch Canons offizielle Angabe hierzu bestätigt das, so läßt der Raw-Editor nachträglich Belichtungskorrekturen +/- 2 Blendenstufen ohne Einbußen zu.

Gruß Bep


----------

